# Manual Swap??



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

CTD Lineman said:


> I started thinking with every one having shifting issues why not do a manual swap i mean i wont be tearing my car down any time soon to do so but if im right doesn't all 3 motors share the same transmission? so theoretically talking wouldn't it be as easy as finding a manual trans and maybe a donor car for all the other parts. and maybe some one who knows how to keep the computer happy i mean if all this could come to gather and chevy doesn't start selling the manual in the us and my warranty is up it maybe some thing i would do. any thoughts?


It would probably be a bit more complicated, because they don't actually share the same transmission. The Diesel has an Aisin transmission that is only used on the Diesel trim for the Cruze (although used on many vehicles from other manufacturers), while all of the gas versions use GM-built transmissions with varying gear ratios depending on the trim. The GM transmission from the gas Cruze probably aren't equipped to handle the extra torque from the Diesel, so the first step in any attempt to perform a manual swap would be to discover a transmission that would be compatible and capable of handling the torque output from the Diesel (perhaps by identifying what manual transmissions are used in the Diesel Cruze overseas and find out if they are sold on any North American vehicles). Trim pieces could probably be salvaged from a manual gas Cruze, but linkages, mounts, and other necessary parts would either have to be fabricated or obtained from a Cruze from overseas. 

I'm guessing all of this would make the job too complicated and expensive to be worth it unless a person was really determined to get their hands on a Diesel manual and had a lot of time and money to invest in the process.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Id be willing to swap my manual trans for a diesel auto. Only if we did the swap together so we have all the parts needed. I don't know if the bell housing lines up with the 1.4t though


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ya that would be retarded


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I would say the starting point for this sort of project would be to cross reference all of the drive train part numbers between the donor car and the recipient car to see where the differences are. This would also give one a hint at the parts cost of doing this sort of swap. Of course the firmware differences are also a factor. Who is going to do the required programming changes for this project (ECM, TCM,, and maybe the BCM also)?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I would say the starting point for this sort of project would be to cross reference all of the drive train part numbers between the donor car and the recipient car to see where the differences are. This would also give one a hint at the parts cost of doing this sort of swap. Of course the firmware differences are also a factor. Who is going to do the required programming changes for this project (ECM, TCM,, and maybe the BCM also)?


Obviously research would need to be done. I'm just stating that I would entertain the idea


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Of course the firmware differences are also a factor. Who is going to do the required programming changes for this project (ECM, TCM,, and maybe the BCM also)?


Replacement/changing of those parts would be required plus new wire harnesses, speed sensor locations and replacement, modification of the shifter/console and on and on. I know of only one person that did this on a newer car and it still doesn't work quite right. He is a master technician and tells me it was the dumbest thing he ever undertook.

Time and money spent would dictate that this is a project better left to ones imagination.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

ChevyMgr said:


> Replacement/changing of those parts would be required plus new wire harnesses, speed sensor locations and replacement, modification of the shifter/console and on and on. I know of only one person that did this on a newer car and it still doesn't work quite right. He is a master technician and tells me it was the dumbest thing he ever undertook.
> 
> Time and money spent would dictate that this is a project better left to ones imagination.


Agreed it gets to one of those points where you put so much money into it, and I've seen a few manual trans swaps that end up just like this. But it is you're call.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think the manual transmission would be able to handle the torque of the diesel engine. You would have to be VERY careful with how you drive it. Just an FYI. That's why the CTD doesn't use the same transmission as the 1.4 auto.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

In addition to handling the torque, the gear ratios and final drive in the gas versions are VERY different from what you would find hooked up to a low revving Diesel engine. 

They do have a manual diesel transmission overseas - that is what you would need to get your hands on to go through with this. 

Those automatic Aisin transmissions will probably last forever though.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> In addition to handling the torque, the gear ratios and final drive in the gas versions are VERY different from what you would find hooked up to a low revving Diesel engine.
> 
> They do have a manual diesel transmission overseas - that is what you would need to get your hands on to go through with this.
> 
> Those automatic Aisin transmissions will probably last forever though.



Exactly the reason I am willing to trade!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> In addition to handling the torque, the gear ratios and final drive in the gas versions are VERY different from what you would find hooked up to a low revving Diesel engine.
> 
> They do have a manual diesel transmission overseas - that is what you would need to get your hands on to go through with this.
> 
> Those automatic Aisin transmissions will probably last forever though.


2015 cruze diesel in canada has manual


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

boraz said:


> 2015 cruze diesel in canada has manual


do you have any confirmation on this or just what the website says, I can`t get a straight answer from anyone.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

oilburner said:


> do you have any confirmation on this or just what the website says, I can`t get a straight answer from anyone.


website has said it for ~6mos


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not totally sure on this... It won't let be "build it" on the website yet which I'm surprised. Hopefully soon we will know for sure


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

boraz said:


> website has said it for ~6mos


very aware of that.......... but when you call gm reps they don`t know or will not confirm.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> Id be willing to swap my manual trans for a diesel auto. Only if we did the swap together so we have all the parts needed. I don't know if the bell housing lines up with the 1.4t though


With the high gearing for the low-end tq of the diesel you'd never be able to use 6th unless you were running down hill with a tailwind in the 1.4.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Just checked Chevrolet Canada website. I can't find anywhere on there that says anything about a manual transmission diesel. It isn't an option in build and price and I can't see it mentioned anywhere else.


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

I know a guy who did a 91 civic from auto to standard. Worked good haha wouldn't attempt it with a new car. Unless you wanna overhaul the whole damned thing


2002 Malibu
2011 Cruze Eco


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Find the overseas guys and see what they have for for wrecked manual diesels and price out shipping all the needed parts here. Just remember the resale value of the car "as is" before you start this project. 

Those guys even have a diesel Malibu over there and we can't get GM to advertise the CTD.


----------

